# KLC - Giải pháp ProAV và CCTV chuyên nghiệp đến từ Hoa Kỳ (USA)



## thanhmai2501 (28/6/19)

*KLC - Giải pháp ProAV và CCTV chuyên nghiệp đến từ Hoa Kỳ (USA)*

*Giới thiệu KLC:*
•Thương hiệu USA, với hơn 15 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực Pro AV, CCTV.
•Doanh số đứng đầu về giải pháp giám sát an ninh (CCTV) tại khu vực Châu Á – Thái Bình Dương.
•Giải pháp Video chuyên nghiệp (ProAV) & đa dạng phù hợp với mọi mục đích sử dụng.
•Sản phẩm chất lượng với độ bền cao, được sử dụng rộng rãi tại tập đoàn quốc tế như: CocaCola, Starbucks, UniLever, Pepsi, Google, McDonald's.

*Giải pháp ProAV và an ninh mang thương hiệu KLC:*
•Giải pháp âm thanh – hình ảnh chuyên dụng với độ phân giải tiêu chuẩn 2k-4k
•Sử dụng kết nối từ thông dụng đến tương lai nhất: HDMI,HDbaseT…
•Dòng sản phẩm đa dạng với thiết kế và tính năng, hỗ trợ tốt cho mục đích sử dụng đặc biệt như Matrix Switch và Video Wall .








•Các thiết bị có phần cứng đáp ứng các mục đích sử dụng từ cơ bản đến nâng cao












•Hệ thống camera an ninh với độ phân giải từ fullHD tới 4k







•Camera IP – NVR POE – Camera Chuyên dụng – Camera Hồng ngoại – Camera PTZ – Vari focal – Motor Zoom, … Thích hợp với mọi nhu cầu dân dụng, an ninh, công nghiệp…












•Giải pháp kiểm soát tập trung hệ thống camera thông minh và tân tiến. Hỗ trợ P2P (xem từ xa qua điện thoại – Tablet).













*Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:*
Phòng kinh doanh:
Web: kimlongcorp.com
Email: info@kimlongcorp.com
Hotline: *+84.96.22.777.68*


----------

